# Basmati rice



## Bob700 (Oct 16, 2019)

I don't know if anyone does this.....when I cook basmati rice I never pre soak it as I find it can make the rice a bit mushy, when it's cooked I put it in a sieve and pour two full kettles of boiling water over it, it's starts of slightly milky looking then runs clear.
I also make my rice of up to three days in advance and again two kettles of boiling water over and you'd think it was just cooked, it also removes any chance of bacteria in the rice


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Oct 16, 2019)

@Bob700 have you tried Caulflower Rice https://www.iceland.co.uk/p/iceland-4-cauliflower-rice-steam-bags-600g/68855.html
A lot less carbs and I think they're a great substitute with my chillis and curries.

Also available from other well known supermarkets.

Dez


----------



## Bob700 (Oct 16, 2019)

Thank you I'll give it a go


----------



## Drummer (Oct 16, 2019)

Not good because of the carb content. Freshly cooked cauliflower is a much better and safer option.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Oct 16, 2019)

You can't make a good chilli with cauliflower, though, can you?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 16, 2019)

With the red beans AND cauli - it would make us all turbo-charged!  LOL


----------



## bakebeans (Oct 17, 2019)

I love cauliflower rice. I add garlic, spring onions, green beans, mushrooms and some sweet corn and it’s really tasty. We had brown rice a couple of weeks ago and decided we much preferred the cauli rice and my partner really dislikes cauliflower. Parents couldn’t tell the difference


----------



## Bigingie (Oct 27, 2019)

Bob700 said:


> I don't know if anyone does this.....when I cook basmati rice I never pre soak it as I find it can make the rice a bit mushy, when it's cooked I put it in a sieve and pour two full kettles of boiling water over it, it's starts of slightly milky looking then runs clear.
> I also make my rice of up to three days in advance and again two kettles of boiling water over and you'd think it was just cooked, it also removes any chance of bacteria in the rice


Be careful Bob rice contains a spore called Bacillius Cereus. It can be boiled for hours and it won't kill the spore. By pouring boiling water over the rice and leaving it up to three days causing optimum conditions for the spore to release its toxin. Better off cooking your rice Cooling it quickly and then freeze in portions


----------



## Bob700 (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm going to give bare naked rice a try


----------



## TiredOldGal (Oct 28, 2019)

I have tried cauliflower rice, and it was fine mixed into the quorn curry I made.  Next time I may mix it with something else to help the taste


----------



## Browser (Oct 29, 2019)

Bob700 said:


> I don't know if anyone does this.....when I cook basmati rice I never pre soak it as I find it can make the rice a bit mushy, when it's cooked I put it in a sieve and pour two full kettles of boiling water over it, it's starts of slightly milky looking then runs clear.
> I also make my rice of up to three days in advance and again two kettles of boiling water over and you'd think it was just cooked, it also removes any chance of bacteria in the rice



In a similar vein, I use brown basmati rice, cook it till quite al dente, split it into portions of 120gms, freeze it and use as and when required. Boil water in a small pot, defrost and cook rice in boiling water for a few minutes. The freezing and defrosting process seems to help reduce spikes in BG levels.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 28, 2020)

Browser said:


> In a similar vein, I use brown basmati rice, cook it till quite al dente, split it into portions of 120gms, freeze it and use as and when required. Boil water in a small pot, defrost and cook rice in boiling water for a few minutes. The freezing and defrosting process seems to help reduce spikes in BG levels.


Sounds like a good idea. I can tolerate a 60g (uncooked) portion. How much is this 60g when cooked?


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2020)

I can no longer tolerate rice even a small amount on a regular basis.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jul 28, 2020)

I think @Drummer was saying 'not good' to the basmati, not the cauli rice!  Although cauli rice is good at mopping up sauce, I tend to just have normal cauli most of the time.  Ricing it yourself is a lot of faff, and ready done is usually expensive compared with fresh cauli.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 28, 2020)

Gosh, you obviously don't do an awful lot of cooking, if grating a bit of raw cauli is a lot of faff.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jul 28, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Gosh, you obviously don't do an awful lot of cooking, if grating a bit of raw cauli is a lot of faff.


I do a LOT of cooking!  Perhaps I need a better grater.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 28, 2020)

Some people sling it in their food processor and tell me you can use frozen in that case - a number also have dishwashers! (that aren't themselves....)


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jul 28, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Some people sling it in their food processor and tell me you can use frozen in that case - a number also have dishwashers! (that aren't themselves....)


I might need a processor!  I manage most things with my v. ancient Kenwood Chef and its blender, slicing done by hand.
Increasing tremor in hands is making me clumsier, trying to grate the cauli resulted in grated fingertips, or leaving so much that needed to be chopped instead that I might as well chop the lot!
Not sure I like the rice more than normal pieces of cauli that much.


----------

